# The Great Break In...



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

I went to spend time with all the mice as i do every day and anyway i started hearing noises coming from a different direction, so i looked down at the cage to find a wild mouse living in the cage, I had the cover off to let air in some water and food incase I needed to separate anyone at any time..

So there you go, he climbed in, had a bit of lunch a drink and then i just disturbed him and he climbed up out and ran off :O cheeky


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

I hope he gives you a 5 star rating!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Charge him rent!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Ditto Nutty and PPV!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Let's hope he didn't leave any tiny livestock behind and that he didn't ding up one of your girls. Those little wildies have been known to break into tanks of does, party hearty, and then scamper off when discovered. Cheeky, indeed! :roll:


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

PPVallhunds said:


> Charge him rent!


Oh gosh, this comment made me laugh so hard! :lol:

A question though, is there any way for him to have transmitted diseases to your mice? I've wondered about this myself. Fortunately I have not seen any mice in my house, but I'm sure they live up in the attic!

Also, has it happened to anyone where they DO breed with domesticated mice? That would be quite a shock indeed!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Half-wild babies can be just as wild as the wild parent.

And, yes, they can bring mites or lice or fleas and I don't even want to think about diseases! I try to keep all the mousewares and food stored in such a way as to keep them off. I used to store Toobs and suchlike in open hampers, and I've stopped doing that. Treating all my meeces is a big, big job.

We live in an old house, and there are always wildies around. I've gotten pretty good at securing the tanks to keep them out, and even better at cleaning up any food that might go astray, but I suspect the little buggers hang around anyway as it's the only room in the house the cats don't have access to all the time.

I had three does impregnated in one tank. I suspect the girls got together at the top of the water bottle and heaved it up just long enough and wide enough for the little &#@X* to get in. There was no mistaking the babies origin as the does were all champagne and argente. I had a herd of little gooteez, many of which levitated out of the tank around four to five weeks of age. Those wild ones gotz powers, I swear!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeesh! I guess I'm lucky all we seem to have is deer mice. Last thing I need is hanta virus, but at least they can't sex up my does! Actually, can domestics get hanta virus? :shock: EDIT: CDC says no. Whew!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't worry about it, as it's a problem in the SW part of the US, and the only reason we know about it all is because it's transmissible to humans. It's one of those things that becomes a problem only under certain conditions that affect rodent behavior, and that behavior results in the virus being concentrated after which it's spread by the wind, I think. :?:


----------

